# The Jake-arium - My Blog



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

I like writing. I like aquariums. Therefor, I blog. The Jake-arium is the name. It is pretty noobish (for the mean time). I have some pretty big plans, so stay tuned!


----------

